# Need a new shot gun



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey I was looking to get a new shot gun anyone recommend a good one?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How much do you have to spend byrock. If money is no issue a benelli is a very good gun !


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

I've got a Stevens single shot 
Paid $82 for it and its really great!

I've shot and 870 and the shoot good 
Theyre cheap to! 
Also, look into Mossberg


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Depends if you want auto or pump, bennelli top choice but i like my rem 1100. Pump hands down an 870 wingmaster--JMO


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

I was wanting a pump action I have $900 to spend on one i was thinking rem but open to others thoughts.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Remmington 870... I have a 1950s 870 Winngmaster 12ga. and it's still running strong !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Stay American, Mossberg 100% made in USA !!, but I own three Brownings (old ones)
LOL


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've gone through several shotguns and I keep going back to my Benelli Nova pump shotgun. The gun has a 3 1/2" chamber. Comes with several chokes and is very easy to strip to clean. Mine has the orange fiber optic front bead. Most of the gun is polymer so you don't have to worry about mesing up any wood. I've used the gun to shoot turkeys, ducks, geese, pheasants, & quail. I've shot several thousand of clays. 
I'm planning to buy the SuperNova version in camo.

If for some reason you want a semi auto shotgun, buy a Stoeger. My uncle uses 2 of them. They are a great price and shoot very well.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Remington model 870 shotguns just ain't what they used to be. For coyotes you need screw-in chokes, so I would go with Browning BPS, or Benelli Nova. The Mossburg's are also OK. Now if you are wanting to shoot the big 3&1/2" boomers, I suggest a gas operated semi-auto. I chose the Beretta Extrema2 and mounted a Burris "speed bead" on it. I did have to adjust the stock to fit me properly, but if you are half way mechanically inclined, you follow the direction in the manual and adjust as needed. Worked for me. The Extrema has a solid steel receiver, so it is heavy, but the 3&1/2" magnum fodder demands heavy guns if you value your shoulder muscles.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I haven't had a chance to shoot anything with mine yet but I am happy with my 870.

This is my post when I got it and put a few rounds through it.
http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/12951-my-new-toy-rem-870/


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Buy a older 870... 2 3/4 #4 buck will do the job. Your not shooting past 50 yards...


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

what do think of gauges 20 or should i go 12 want one for birds to


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

byrock said:


> what do think of gauges 20 or should i go 12 want one for birds to


 What kind of birds? Like a turkey, duck, quail, dove , pheasant, grouse? 20 gauge is fine for close in shots in brush on all but would be questionable IMO on turkey and duck. 12 gauge you have to let them get out just a bit or risk mangling them up. So distance is a factor, as well as prey.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Had a Benelli Nova for four years, never liked it. I'm a tall, long armed guy, but felt the gun's layout was too long between butt and foregrip. And it rattled LOUD anytime you moved.

I won a H&R Pardner in a raffle. Been using that nowadays. Seems to be a better fit for me. And I don't feel bad if it rains on my "$20" gun.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

I will be hunting mainly ducks, thanks for all your guys input so far kinda leaning towards a Remington 870 express any opinions of this one


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Okay i got my new shot gun it's a benelli super nova let me know what you guys think. This may also be a dumb question but i'm new to the shot gun world but what is the reason for a choke I got 2 of them?


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

A choke keeps the shot grouping tighter, you can remove them and shot slugs

You probably got 3 chokes, on should be in the shotgun, look in the owners manual for the types of chokes it comes with. 
Should have a full choke for bird shot

You can shot 00 lead buck shot with a full choke, doesnt mean you should

Someone else who owns a nova should be able to give you more info


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Good choice on the Benelli super Nova. Check the manual or on Youtube and it will show you how to disassemble the gun.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

What type of shot would you guys suggest for yotes.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

#4 buckshot or BB


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You're tiara fell off when you looked down to shoot the pic. LOL Nice shotgun ! +1 on prairiewolf. I also have the T-shot but am thinking of using a full choke instead of x-full. The pattern is too constricted with it out of my gun.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

bones44 said:


> You're tiara fell off when you looked down to shoot the pic. LOL Nice shotgun ! +1 on prairiewolf. I also have the T-shot but am thinking of using a full choke instead of x-full. The pattern is too constricted with it out of my gun.


My daughter thought it would look pretty in the picture. Lol!


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

LMAO bones44, I almost thought no one was going to mention it as I was reading through the comments. Super Novas are a great shotgun, I have a buddy who has one and the thing is for lack of a better word "bulletproof". I unfortunately tried to save a few bucks and get the Stoeger P-350, which was a big mistake, the thing was garbage. I traded it for my 10/22, Benelli own Stoeger and Benelli is great, but Stoeger dropped the ball on that gun. I'm looking at a Winchester SXP or Remington 887 purchase in the somewhat near future myself


----------

